# Best free web host ?



## bubusam13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone tell me what is the best free hosting server other than 000webhost. I tried Crocserve.  Though unlimited disc space and bandwidth, server is down most of the time.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

have a look at here 
Top 7 Easy and Free Web Hosting Services


----------



## hotshot05 (Apr 4, 2012)

take a look at byethost


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 4, 2012)

are these okay. with no downtime ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 4, 2012)

110mb  (no databases )
x10hosting


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 4, 2012)

in the earlier days i used to host my test site in x10hosting, it was free.

However nowadays paid shared hosting only costs like 150 Rs per month, go for paid and enjoy the quality of service and support


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 4, 2012)

suggest some paid. i am registered to x10 but they give a strange domain. websitename.x10.mx


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

for a paid solution this is the best 
Go Daddy Mobile - Domain Search, Go Daddy Commercials


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 11, 2012)

as far as webhosting is concerned, avoid GoDaddy, seriously, they are here to rip you off


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

Op can try this then 
Amazon Web Services


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 12, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> are these okay. with no downtime ?



Dude, better get a paid hosting, hawkhost.com is the best, cheapest and reliable.
@ 2000 bucks a year with 3 GB Space and 30 GB Bandwidth its enough to fulfill your demands. And there's a coupon under their 'specials' which gives you a 40% off for the 1st payment.

If you still wish to go with some free server, remember "If its free, someone is paying for it" and that someone without a doubt is you 

Who knows if they steal your database and sell it somewhere? (Maybe a hidden TOS which you blindly agreed to?)


----------



## hsr (Apr 15, 2012)

HelioHost I've used this for about two years, and it's the only place with a proper no-strings-attached free hosting.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ thanks for this .. looks like a good free web host to start with


----------



## mrintech (Apr 16, 2012)

Go for Hawkhost - They are cheap and Great


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, Guys, I want to host for 1-3 months, Actually I want to see if it works of not. If it is, I will extend my plan. Can you suggest me some host as per my needs ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ look at post no.12


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 20, 2012)

no its free. I want paid.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 20, 2012)

freeftpspace.org is reliable and free but requires forum posts to approve


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 20, 2012)

guys, look at this Linux Hosting India - Cheap Reliable Linux Hosting at Rs. 49/month

its too cheap here


----------

